# Milwaukee 18 Volt Framing Gun



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Anyone try this out yet? looks good in the vid... https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Produ...LYTdrOENoeWh0d1pOZHNzZ2NMNmMyeDZWYnE5THIifQ==


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

We've been chatting about it off and on for months. 

I am considering it but also don't know anyone who's tried one.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Catch 22. Won't buy it until someone tries it and they won't buy it until someone tries it.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Joe Canning (former member here) has one, been using it for a short while.... Pick his brain on it

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

META said:


> We've been chatting about it off and on for months.
> 
> I am considering it but also don't know anyone who's tried one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If you already have the batteries, I would go for it. I looked at the video and it seems like it is heavy and loud, but seems to work well. Not sure what the warranty is, but the defects usually show up early on tools like that.

If they had one of these years ago, my truck would be all red instead of all yellow. No regrets, as the Dewalt guns have proven durable and handy, and the addition of the 60v line had been life changing.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Reading the above comments I'm thinking why not the framing gun first years ago when MW pulled away from the pack ? It would have flown off the shelves with a lot of marketing behind it. Doesn't mean it would have been any good. They could have been another DW that had several bad years and gave up tons of business. Somebody made a wise decision ?

A framing gun failure first would have dinged everything that came after. Good for MW, they figured something out, right place, right time. Me I have about 12 MW batt tools. Just got a new M18 7.25". My first one is about worn out. I would get one most likely, but my MAX USA is tough to beat for a remodeler.

Hope they stay the course with the framing gun.


----------



## Deaknh (Sep 30, 2017)

I just got the milwaukee frame, I'll use it next week on a deck. It is heavy for sure.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

21 degree M18 goodness is enroute....:clap::clap::clap:
I'll never give up on air tools, but for smaller / quicker jobs...this gun will rule!


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I own it. Haven't used it yet. The weight reminds me of some of the old coil nailers I've used.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

The weight doesn't bother me until I go above my head with it, then you can really feel it

-Rich


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Makes you stronger


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Replaced some rafters on my deck overhang and got to use the gun. She's one chunky monkey but she does the job.


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

I want smaller and lighter these days...


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i want smaller and lighter also but i also do not want to pack a compressor around .


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

I've been carrying just a small DeWalt pancake around,it's not too heavy and runs most everything I need... I do like the idea of the new Milwaukee cordless compressor. I wonder how fast that would eat through batteries?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have two of the Dewalt cordless compressors. For trim and light punch out, they are fantastic. We went overboard once and framed a basement using one, which burnt up the motor. Was replaced under warranty though. They do eat through the batteries, but I have a couple dozen of those.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Senco 1010 compressor is tiny, light and will run a single gun.


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Leo G said:


> Senco 1010 compressor is tiny, light and will run a single gun.


I just missed one of those little Sencos on craigslist for $35 looked new...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

They are $109 new.

I got mine when they were $99

Worth every penny. 

I have a 1HP Campbell Hausfeld compressor. It's very quiet and portable. I had to use it recently and went to pick it up and ugg - heavy. LOL

The Senco is very light, but it also only puts out 0.7 CFM so it can really only operate a nail gun. It'll fill up a tire, if you want to wait. But it's much better than one of those tiny emergency tire inflators.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I would like to compare the Milwaukee framing nailer to my DeWalt cordless framing nailer at some time. I love the DeWalt but then I don't do framing day in and day out. 

Andy.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Arrived!

Wow. 
Fast and deep. 

I run 3 ¼” .131 HDG and they sink ¼’ below the surface. Had to dial back the depth setting. 

Wow. 

I’ve had a bunch of error messages when trying to upload a picture. It’s not a size error message but a missing security token message. When I tried to report it to the administrator even that gave me an error saying invalid post specified.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

So I’m considering getting the 30 degree version so I have all nail angles covered. The paper collated nails are nice in that they don’t leave those small hard pieces of plastic everywhere where I typical need to kneel.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

True, but if you want to nail off T-111, it leaves little paper tags that are harder to remove than the plastic bits. Though the plastic leaves a bigger hole.

Probably a wash to be honest. But being able to use either is why I want one as well.

Hard to find around here.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Here it is. 21 degree. wow.

W-h-a-a-a-a-t? How did that packout radio get here?
Did it "accidentally" get ordered?

Huh?!:whistling

It rocks.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I think that radio is very cool.

It is just way too much money. I buy stuff I don't need, but that is just crazy money for a radio and charger.


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Mike, how hard have you pushed it? Run it hard or just some piddly stuff? The gun, I already have the radio.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Mike, how hard have you pushed it? Run it hard or just some piddly stuff? The gun, I already have the radio.


I’ll be cutting a 2x8 roof tomorrow. I’ll make a GoPro video.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

with the small pointed contact tip does this gun act as a positive placement nail gun . will it install nails into metal hardware.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

JFM constr said:


> with the small pointed contact tip does this gun act as a positive placement nail gun . will it install nails into metal hardware.


 You "could try" but I wouldn't. The striker might break. It may miss and shoot out in some dangerous direction. I resist using expensive tools outside of their design parameters if at all possible.


I used to use the boss's nail gun as a hammer sometimes when I first began. He only needed to tell me once to stop. Once I owned my own nail guns, I completely understood the value of using the hammer to hammer and the gun to drive nails. $$$



Hitachi makes a dedicated strap nailer that is worth having.

Well......discontinued....amazon sends me to Metabo

https://www.amazon.com/Metabo-HPT-N...MYWFMBX/dp/B07MYWFMBX/ref=dp_ob_image_hi?th=1


https://www.toolbarn.com/hitachi-nr...MI29jf0_Pp6wIVJRvnCh2HewIAEAQYBSABEgL18_D_BwE


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I had the Hitachi and the Bostich StrapShot. I liked the strapshot much better. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Holy Heavy Batman, and the boys complained about the old Hitachis after using the Max for awhile. This gun is a beast. Still need to fire it yet.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

META said:


> Holy Heavy Batman, and the boys complained about the old Hitachis after using the Max for awhile. This gun is a beast. Still need to fire it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?? You haven't fired it yet?

Tell you what, send it to me and I will test it for you. Then I will send it back highly insured just in case it gets lost somehow. 
Sound good?

Did I mention it will be insured? You know, in case it is lost?

Andy.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I don’t think I will be going 100% cordless for labor intensive framing projects. But for the ones that I can imagine not needing a high volume of nailing, this will be my primary weapon. 

I can handle the weight, but nothing beats my Max SuperFramer for light/quick/power in a small package.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have two of the older made in Japan Max SuperFramers. They are about 20 years old and still going strong. I just retired them for the Paslode gas guns.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Calidecks said:


> I have two of the older made in Japan Max SuperFramers. They are about 20 years old and still going strong. I just retired them for the Paslode gas guns.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I have sent both of my Taiwan Max framers in, one multiple times. I am so fed up with tools, can't keep them on the job without falling apart. Between drops and sand, they're life expectancy is pretty low. I am starting to think we're hard on tools though we do a good oiling each day. Might even start doing it mid day. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

wallmaxx said:


> I don’t think I will be going 100% cordless for labor intensive framing projects. But for the ones that I can imagine not needing a high volume of nailing, this will be my primary weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle the weight, but nothing beats my Max SuperFramer for light/quick/power in a small package.


My crew framed next to a full cordless crew, all Milwaukee...chopsaw, other saws, guns, etc.. 

Guns take a serious beating. Pneumatic is still faster and more cost effective for production framing IMO. 

We run all cordless accept for a chopsaw and the nailer and staplers.

I can only imagine how often this hoseless gun would drop from rafters or down a stairwell and be broken on the bulk framing. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I have 2 of the 30° Milwaukee's in my trailer, and I personally own a Metabo HPT. They are both great for what they are, I've been using them side by side to try and gauge for myself how they compare. So far a 28'x20' shop, a 40'x36' pole barn, couple decks, and some structural repairs. I prefer the Metabo on smaller things, it's just more comfortable in hand, and lighter. I only have the 3ah compact battery it came with though so it does not last long. The Milwaukee is heavy, but also faster and more consistent sinking into LVL, and has the optional extended mag. So far I've had 0 misfires with the Metabo, but when bumping the Milwaukee it has dry fired several times.

Like I said, great for what they are, but I'm reaching for my SuperFramer on a full frame, no doubt. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

It's been great walking walls doing top plates.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

For what thwy are...they are great!









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

My extended 20 deg. magazine is about 30 days out to delivery. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

